# Heading to Cayman Islands... I have a question.



## Marcia3641 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been reading that a car is recommended. I usually don't rent a car unless it's really needed as I usually use public transporation. So I was wondering if the public transporation is not reliable. I will be staying at the Morritt's Grand Resort.



Marcia


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 7, 2013)

It is about a 45 minute ride from the airport to Morritt's. We rented a car so I don't know the types of public transportation available. The resort is remote with very few dining options within walking distance. A small grocery and liquor store are nearby. No real shopping in the area.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 7, 2013)

The public transportation in Grand Cayman is pretty interesting. They have SUVs and they honk the horn at you if they see you walking and you signal if you need a ride. We grabbed a ride after a dolphin encounter and went back to Ritz. It didn't cost much and we filled the Suv with a mixture of locals and tourists along the route. Not sure if they go to Morritt's but maybe you can find route map online.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 7, 2013)

Not really any public transportation out that way (you can get a cab from the airport).  You might want to check out info on tripadvisor:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147364-i260-Cayman_Islands.html

Driving is on the other side of the road in CI, not too hard to get the hang of it and lots of different beaches and fun little places to check out.  Car is highly recommended.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes you need a car


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> Yes you need a car



Absolutely. There is a lot to do and see in Grand Cayman and you will need a car unless you just want to stay at the resort and vege out. 

If so you will be missing a lot or spending more on cabs than the cost of a car rental.


----------



## boomboomman (Apr 14, 2013)

Depends when you are going and how many. If alone then get yourself to Morritts by taxi or call them directly. They have a local guy(I think Gary??)that can pick you up and also drive you around for a fee. They do have regular excursions to town and other for a resonable fee. Renting will cost you about 250- 300 US (OFF SEASON) and also  depends on size of car. Also workers there will drive you around to local places, just take care of them. SO, 2 or more rent, alone taxi, depending on season.


----------



## LouiseG (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely rent a car.  We own at Morritt's and there is not enough to keep you busy unless you are a sun worshipper and just want to be in the pools or on the beach.  The island has a lot to offer but it does not have good public transportation.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 15, 2013)

*yes, rent a car !!*

Yes, better with a car so you can visit other places and beaches.. the driving was easy and you can get the hang of it... go to the Botanical gardens... we took the shuttle to Georgetown for the day from the resort... it was easier and you didnt have to deal with the traffic. You will love the resort and the beach... it is more remote but a great  getaway...


----------



## chriskre (Apr 15, 2013)

I know the consensus is that a car is necessary but IMO it is not.
If you have been to many of the Caribbean islands the downtown area is more of the same as on other islands.  
Tourist trap type places like t shirt shops, jewelry shops, off shore banks etc.   

Maybe I'm the odd one out here but we took a taxi from the airport and went straight to the hotel and didn't leave til it was time to fly home.  
There is a small grocery store across the street where you can get the basics, a nice liquor store as well, and a few restaurants if you don't want to cook.  
A Subway, an Italian place and an Islandy place in the resort next door, along with a nice waterfront restaurant on Morritt's.  
The resort also does a BBQ & lobster dinner during the week.  

The snorkeling is great right on site.  You can pay to go elsewhere but we decided to get our money's worth just staying in the resort.  
So IMO, yes you can do the Caymans without a car.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 15, 2013)

We used taxis and took a tour one day, relaxing and we really liked the tour


----------



## gandalf252002 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have to agree with Chriskre on this one.  Renting a car is ONLY a necessity if you want to go site seeing to places like Rum Point, the Botanical Garden, etc.  However, it seems they are expanding the bus service and you can get to most places now even on the East End of the island.  I would love to have experienced a little bit more of the local culture by taking the buses and conversing with the locals a bit more.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your feedback! I have a week to decide if I want to cancel my car reservation.

I went to Aruba in November and didn't rent a car and was glad I didn't because I took the bus everywhere and didn't have any issues. I just don't want my money to go to waste.

Does anyone know if they have a car rental on site?

Marcia


----------



## LouiseG (Apr 21, 2013)

It really is best to get a car right at the airport.  The public transportation out by Morritt's is pretty scarce.  We've never done without a car because by the time you pay for transport to and from the resort for each of you, it's almost the cost of a rental and it's so nice to be able to just get up and go when you want to.


----------

